# Dove unter Windoof 7



## MagicBl4d3 (25. April 2012)

Moin leute ich hoffe einfach mal das ich hier richtig bin. Wenn nicht dann bitte verschieben .
So nun zu meinem Problem. Ich wollte einfach mal ganz Oldschool wieder Dove zocken (Vielleichts kennts einer von euch). Nur leider läufts nicht. Jetzt habe ich gelesen Das das an Windows 7 liegt, weil er mir sagt ich solle doch DX7 installieren. Dann habe ich es mit DX7_VB probiert. Damit öffnet sich das Spiel zwar, aber dann bleibts hängen und ich muss es über den Taskmanager beenden. Außerdem habe ich was Kompatiblitätsmodi gehört allerdings blicke ich da nicht durch, weiß einer von euch etwas darüber?
Ich hoffe mal das mir einer von euch weiterhelfen kann, weil ich nicht wüsste was ich dazu noch schreiben sollte 
LG

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Ef7QT5eYtqw


----------



## Dagonzo (25. April 2012)

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten ein altes Spiel zum laufen zu bekommen.

Einmal wäre das Programm DOSBOX. Damit klappt es mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 99%. Allerdings muss man sich mit dem Programm auskennen.

Das zweite ist der schon von dir angesprochene *Kompatibilitätsmodus*. Du machst einfach ein Rechtsklick auf das Desktop-Icon des Spiels und gehst auf *Eigenschaften*. Im Register *Kompatibilität* kannst du ein Häkchen machen bei *Programm im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausführen für:*
Dort wählst du dann das entsprechende Betriebssystem aus. Allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit ein DX-7 Spiel damit zum Laufen zu bekommen, recht gering.

Das DOSBOX-Programm bekommst du hier:
http://www.dosbox.com/download.php?main=1
Ich habe mich selber damit noch nicht sonderlich auseinander gesetzt. Deswegen kann ich dir dabei wohl kaum eine Hilfe sein. 
Funktionieren tut es aber im Prinzip mit jedem Betriebssystem und man bekommt sowohl alte DOS-Spiele, als auch alte Windowsspiele die unter Win7 nicht gehen, zum laufen.


----------



## Xidish (25. April 2012)

Kannst es ja mal mit dem hier versuchen.
Angeblich soll es auch unter Win7 problemlos laufen.
Dort sind 2 Links - 1x zum Freedownload von Dove 1.10 und 1x der dx7vb installer, der die benötigten Dateien (insbesondere die dx7vb dll) enthält.
Anschließend muss die Dove exe im Kompatiblitätsmodus auf WinXP gesetzt werden.


----------



## mristau (25. April 2012)

Solltest du Windows 7 Pro oder besser haben, gibt es noch die Möglichkeit, den Windows XP Mode zu nutzen


----------



## MagicBl4d3 (26. April 2012)

Super mit dem Kompatiblitätsmodus hats geklappt 
Danke euch allen <3


----------

